

PasswordCard: Mentally Encrypted Passwords in Your Wallet - weslly
http://www.passwordcard.org/en

======
venomsnake
or you could do the much easier - remember a constant salt (like crocodile8)
and then just append the site domain to it. Then you
md5(crododile8news.ycombinator.com) and the first 16 characters are your
password. If needed cap first non digit.

There are numerous online tools - so whenever you need your log in you can
calculate it online. Or have it as an app on your phone - simple, hard to
forget.

